# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Рейтинг сайтов авиационной тематики

## Anonymous

Здравствуйте! У нас открылся рейтинг сайтов авиационной тематики. Мы приглашаем вас к участию в этом рейтинге, если желаете конечноо)). http://ilg2.jino-net.ru/top/main.php

----------

